# Crawfish Boudin ~ Foamheart  (UPDATED)



## foamheart (Mar 27, 2016)

So what do you do with the leftover crawfish at a boil? Yeah right, like that could happen .... ROFLMAO.

Family tradition, if you need one bag buy 2, if you need 5 bags buy 6. Always get an extra bag to peel for the house. Last year I believe I did Crawfish bisque.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/170943/crawfish-bisque-foamheart

Or among other dishes Crawfish Ettouffee (I don't care, its how mine is spelled....LOL)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159001/crawfish-etouffee-foamheart

Maybe even a Crawfish Pie..........

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/184272/crawfish-pie-foamheart

At this point you all are figuring I live in Canada right? So I have been wanting to try something diffrent. I had never seen or heard of it before, until I thought it up and then I kept hearing of folks making crawfish boudin. It just ain't right. LOL

So with the leftovers I tried some crawfish boudin.

First the rice. I used medium grain this time. Why? Because it will absorb more juice than long grain. Since I am cooking it nearly plain, and I am making a juicy crawfish gravy I want it to suck all that goodness up. I made sure and added salt when cooking, and I re-salted when cooling because rice needs salt. Oh, that is about 5 cups of rice. Light and fluffy. I sometimes even impress myself. That rice was good plain! I am a coonazz what can I say.













IMG_6822.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 27, 2016






Next I used about a pound and a half of crawfish tails. Made a gravy, just butter, fresh green onions, a touch of tomato paste for richness, and I got a garlic toe in my hand, and shook my hand around the top of the pot. Yes thats less than a pinch. No need for salt boiled crawfish and salted rice. No need for pepper, well I put in a little anyway! 

Basically it is my ettouffee, referenced above.













IMG_6823.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 27, 2016






Looks good doesn't it, it is too!

I decide to be easy on myself and mix in a different bowl vice just pouring all the gravy on all the rice and then trying to figure out how to get the right consistency. I am not normally that smart. I just don't know whats going on with me these days. First I divide up using my eye, the crawfish per load. then add the juice to gain the consistency I want.













IMG_6826.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 27, 2016


















IMG_6825.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 27, 2016






I gotta tell you, you ever see one of those tupperware bowls like above anywhere buy it! They are big, low profile, which basically means they still slide in the reefer under the grates. I have 2 and love them.

I would tell you a long tale about loading casings on the tube and how many times I had to redo it, but I would hate to humiliate myself that bad. I will simply said Had I been drinking I would not have boudin LOL.













IMG_6824.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 27, 2016






Using standard sausage casings, I am not going to talk about it.....

And I when the casing are filled and twisted...............













IMG_6827.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 27, 2016






I wish you could see the color! It is almost golden. And crawfish..... Mais yeah Cher that boudin is some kinda full of dem mud bugs!













IMG_6831.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 27, 2016






Can ya see the red specks? each one of dem red specks be a crawfish, not a ground up piece of crawfish, that be a crawfish! If ya gonna make it, make it good!

I am really interested to see how the butter I used making the crawfish gravy comes out. I mean its butter, it has to be good right?

Now the last question, should I try and smoke 'em tomorrow..... Hmmmmmmm............

I am thinking tomorrow maybe a piece a boudin, maybe some smoked cheese to try it, a Honey Crisp apple, and possibily a Shiner.  I'll have to find some baby to save from an alligator before then, to deserve it.

Thanks for checking it out. Any questions just give me a shout. I'll update tomorrow after I decide about smoking and we get a finished taste test.


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 27, 2016)

Squishing mud bugs!  Outstanding! 

B


----------



## b-one (Mar 27, 2016)

Looks great,you should at least smoke a few!


----------



## boykjo (Mar 27, 2016)

Outstanding Foam....... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






       your bar is raised with your intuitive idea's. I bet its going to be off the hook good

Nice Job... Points!!!!

ditto on the yellow bowl

Joe


----------



## foamheart (Mar 27, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Squishing mud bugs!  Outstanding!
> 
> B


Thank you Brian, I liked the crawfish, I loved the rice, the gravy was just butter and onion, how could that be bad? Only thing it was missing was bacon or andouille! LOL


b-one said:


> Looks great,you should at least smoke a few!


Thank you.

I am guessing right now that it'll happen, if for no better reason that its so much easier to cook them when the casings have been smoked.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 27, 2016)

Points for you Kevin! Looks great! I need to get my traps in the water again one of these days. Been too long.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 27, 2016)

boykjo said:


> Outstanding Foam.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why thank you kindly, such praise is humbling.

I ate the filling, LOL... I could get used to licking the bowl when making sausages....LOL. So much easier to clean up.

I am thinking smoking it will be a great new dimension.

I appoligize Joe, I forgot to say thank you. Thank you.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 28, 2016)

That sounds amazing and I do love those flavors...JJ


----------



## tropics (Mar 28, 2016)

Kevin that all sounds great,can't get live mud bugs in my area Points 

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2016)

WOW, Kevin!

What an awesome idea!

I wish I could taste one!

Points!

Al


----------



## foamheart (Mar 28, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Points for you Kevin! Looks great! I need to get my traps in the water again one of these days. Been too long.


Thank you Case.

You know Case, I bet steamed crab would be as good. But ya kno I don't understand when crawfish are so easy to collect, costing little if anything other than beer, why folks can sell them for so much. Used to be on a Saturday or Sunday you couldn't drive down a road here with out seeing folks all along the highway running nets. Now they just complain about paying 12.00 a pound for them already peeled. LOL


----------



## foamheart (Mar 28, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That sounds amazing and I do love those flavors...JJ


Got in the smoker right now, Smoker has settled out at 100 degrees and the apple smoke from the cold smoke attachment is smelling good. 

Its just basically ettouffee in a handy carrying case. LOL 

Boudin is just left overs. I guess every culture has one, a pita, burrito, boudin, etc.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 28, 2016)

tropics said:


> Kevin that all sounds great,can't get live mud bugs in my area Points
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie, I have been wanting to do this for a couple a years now. Back then like I said, I thought I had thought of something new. 

Oh yeah, but lobster is pretty close. I find it a little richer, but close. LOL... My first run in the service, I met my first lobster and they always laugh at someone the first lobster meal on each run. Well it was me, I thought they were just big crawfish and ate till my tummy hurt. LOL 

Not like they are not rich already, then you dunk it in butter. Hmmm...... come to think of it they are more and more alike.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 28, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Thank you Case.
> 
> You know Case, I bet steamed crab would be as good. But ya kno I don't understand when crawfish are so easy to collect, costing little if anything other than beer, why folks can sell them for so much. Used to be on a Saturday or Sunday you couldn't drive down a road here with out seeing folks all along the highway running nets. Now they just complain about paying 12.00 a pound for them already peeled. LOL


We have a couple good crawdad holes close by. Just never think to go do it!

Crab or shrimp would be tasty. Dungeness is up to $7.99-$12+ right now. Shrimp is about the same.

When I was a kid my favorite way to catch crawdads was to tie a whole chicken onto a line and pitch it into the river. Then snorkel down, shake them off into a dive bag. We'd do that all day, good times!


----------



## foamheart (Mar 28, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> We have a couple good crawdad holes close by. Just never think to go do it!
> 
> Crab or shrimp would be tasty. Dungeness is up to $7.99-$12+ right now. Shrimp is about the same.
> 
> When I was a kid my favorite way to catch crawdads was to tie a whole chicken onto a line and pitch it into the river. Then snorkel down, shake them off into a dive bag. We'd do that all day, good times!


I understand. Crawfishing, crabing or running toutlines all night...... It only needed be mentioned once.

Never heard of diving for crawfish, but I would have been up for trying it!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 28, 2016)

tropics said:


> Kevin that all sounds great,can't get live mud bugs in my area Points
> 
> Richie


*Sure you can Bro!* Check these guys out. http://www.lacrawfish.com/Live-Crawfish-C26.aspx

Good pricing and the product was awesome. I think there was only a few that were not alive...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122053/crawfish-boil-now-with-pics-laissez-les-bon-temps-rouller


----------



## foamheart (Mar 28, 2016)

::UPDATE:: ZOMG!!

I am amazed, this is not crawfish boudin, its not ettouffee, its ridiciously insanely delicious!  I cooked two of the small pieces I had gave one to Pop with some apples and some of the smoked cheese (Thats great stuff too). He actually asked for more!

Let those pictures load up.........













IMG_6834.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 28, 2016






Preheated to 275, loaded the cold smoker with apple only. Put the cold crawfish boudin in the smoker, reduced the box temp to 100, clicked the cold smoker on and left the vent open and the door cracked.













IMG_6837.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 28, 2016






Doesn't take long for the cold smoker to do its stuff.

BTW I am not trying to really heat or cook the boudin, I want a very light smoke.













IMG_6841.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 28, 2016






After 2 hours with the door cracked and 2.5 hours closed. It took a little color but thats not what I was after. I pulled the boudin. But definately time to get this back into a cold enviroment. Don't want anybody sick here!













IMG_6843.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 28, 2016






Well of course I had to try it. Two small links, BTW this is always my prefered way to cook fresh boudin. A little water in a skillet with a lid to steam it till the H2O evaporates, then it sort of frys the casing a little. Like a hot dog.

I have got to warm you if you are not hungry or on a diet, look away at this point. If you have heart problems look away.













IMG_6845.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 28, 2016






I have to say that each of those bites had at least one, at least one whole crawfish in it!  Make ya wanta slap yo'momma! It was a saying long before it was a spice.

And if I am selling cheese instead of crawfish boudin.............













IMG_6846.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 28, 2016






That honey crisp apple just made it all the better if that's really possible.

Thats it, later tonight I'll package the crawfish boudin for the freezer and hide it really well.

Thanks for following with me on this. I have to say I wish I would have done in 2 or 3 years ago when I first thought about it(but I wouldn't have had the cheese then).

Have a great day, and try something diffrent, sometimes you hit one out of the park!


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 28, 2016)

Whooo Weeee!  Thats an awesome plate!  point  b


----------



## mike johnson (Mar 28, 2016)

I just ate and now I'm hungry again. That looks delicious !!


----------



## foamheart (Mar 28, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> WOW, Kevin!
> 
> What an awesome idea!
> 
> ...


Thank you sir, I wish you could have one or two. I bet you'd like 'em.


----------



## tropics (Mar 29, 2016)

I will try to find a market next time we are down in Ga.. Also thing of Blue Crab Claw meat.Thanks for sharing Points

Richie


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 29, 2016)

Amazing as always Foam! That is something Ive never heard or thought of, but now that you've made it and taunted with pics I think I'm obsessed with trying!


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 29, 2016)

Foam,

That is incredibly delicious looking.  Awesome idea!  Points.  I'm still considering my pilgrimage to Louisiana (specifically your back yard) to taste some authentic Louisiana cuisine.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 29, 2016)

Was wondering which side of the Fence you were on? Casing On and eat it all or a Boudin Sucker. Looks good Sir...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Mar 29, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> We have a couple good crawdad holes close by. Just never think to go do it!
> 
> Crab or shrimp would be tasty. Dungeness is up to $7.99-$12+ right now. Shrimp is about the same.
> 
> When I was a kid my favorite way to catch crawdads was to tie a whole chicken onto a line and pitch it into the river. Then snorkel down, shake them off into a dive bag. We'd do that all day, good times!


You know that might be fun to take a boat outting with the boys and get what ya cook for supper. Just wondering, don't yall have blue crabs also? I mean those dungeness and king crabs are great but I though some reasonable factsimilie of a blue crab was everywhere.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 29, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Whooo Weeee!  Thats an awesome plate!  point  b


Thank you my friend. The smoked cheese brings 'em in the door and the crawfish boudin keeps 'em seated! LOL

I gotta tell you, sometimes I still impress myself. The cheese is good, but that crawfish boudin,   MY CRAWFISH BOUDIN  is completely amazing.  And is sooo easy! I think I could get rich, opening a restrurant that specialized in it. Put down a link of boudin, split it and top it with just a little bit of some crawfish sauce, like a tomato maybe. LOL


Mike Johnson said:


> I just ate and now I'm hungry again. That looks delicious !!


I wish everyone could taste it, Mike. Its great!


----------



## foamheart (Mar 31, 2016)

tropics said:


> I will try to find a market next time we are down in Ga.. Also thing of Blue Crab Claw meat.Thanks for sharing Points
> 
> Richie


Thank you Richie

I musty apoligize for missing these notes somehow, no excuse for it.  


bauchjw said:


> Amazing as always Foam! That is something Ive never heard or thought of, but now that you've made it and taunted with pics I think I'm obsessed with trying!


Thank you my friend.

You should someday try making some boudin. You could feed those Marines without needing to post a watch at the pit. Well maybe not....LOL

Big pot of white beans, some rice to slide under those beans, a little salad and BOUDIN!  You could lead 'em anywhere feeding like that. LOL


----------



## foamheart (Mar 31, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Foam,
> 
> That is incredibly delicious looking.  Awesome idea!  Points.  I'm still considering my pilgrimage to Louisiana (specifically your back yard) to taste some authentic Louisiana cuisine.


Thanks! There are many much better at coonazz cooking than me, but I'll never admitt it, even under duress!


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Was wondering which side of the Fence you were on? Casing On and eat it all or a Boudin Sucker. Looks good Sir...JJ


Chef JJ, I have seen and done both. The reason for having to suck out the boudin, is because the casing is improperly cooked. The boudin is first steamed, then grilled, much like sausage or hotdogs. LOL

Thank ya kindly sir.


----------



## disco (Mar 31, 2016)

If you are making Crawfish Boudin, wouldn't they have to be really small for the crawfish to be able to eat them?

Don't hate me.

This looks incredible, Kevin. I am very jealous.

Points.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Mar 31, 2016)

Disco said:


> If you are making Crawfish Boudin, wouldn't they have to be really small for the crawfish to be able to eat them?
> 
> Don't hate me.
> 
> ...


Thank you Disco


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 31, 2016)

:smiley_snowball:





Disco said:


> If you are making Crawfish Boudin, wouldn't they have to be really small for the crawfish to be able to eat them?
> 
> Don't hate me.
> 
> ...


----------



## foamheart (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 31, 2016)

Wow Foam, what a thread !  That all looks so awesome & as always, ya make it look so easy !


----------



## foamheart (Mar 31, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow Foam, what a thread ! That all looks so awesome & as always, ya make it look so easy !


Thats because I can only do the easy stuff........

Thank you sir.


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 1, 2016)

> Big pot of white beans, some rice to slide under those beans, a little salad and BOUDIN!  You could lead 'em anywhere feeding like that. LOL


I still haven't got that rice thing figured out! I try though!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 1, 2016)

How do I miss these threads ???   Another recipe to try....   Looks awesome Kevin.....


----------



## foamheart (Apr 1, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> I still haven't got that rice thing figured out! I try though!


You know, I don't know what to tell you, but I was the exact same way. I tried and tried and tried..... then one day it was like the great Chef decided that I had put in my time. I started cooking rice, nothing diffrent what-so-ever. It just started being good rice.

Of course I only use Mahata and WaterMaid, nothing fancy but dependable. Fancy perfumed rices are just that. 

BTW there is no reason you couldn't use Boiling Bag rice, My sister still uses it. The cooking gene skipped her, but she's a hell of a CPA.


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm following your advice! I'm hoping it takes less than the 10,000 hrs everyone talks about!


----------



## foamheart (Apr 1, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> How do I miss these threads ???   Another recipe to try....   Looks awesome Kevin.....


Yeppers you should be here, you know Boudin is the perfect bar food. A frosty cold longneck in one hand and a link a boudin in the other.

Thank ya my friend.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 3, 2016)

Foam, I just caught this thread , the sausage  and the apps look divine !


----------



## foamheart (Apr 4, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> Foam, I just caught this thread , the sausage  and the apps look divine !


Thank you sir.

Everything was good, I am not really liking the cheese. But thats because I it over heated I am sure. I am still letting it mellow though.


----------



## dave17a (Apr 6, 2016)

Holy crapoly. Old crawdas hole is gone now and boat sales to Ozark lake. Dad even had a place before KC. migrated south. Got them to fish in Grand river for catfish. Could not go till about 10 yrs. old. Rough walking. Steep banks. He never looked back and I had the stringer. Sorry dragging on. Can  make sausage oughta anything. Good job.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 6, 2016)

Thank you Dave.


----------

